# Possible Treatments and Research**



## Guest

This is going to be my DP/DR, mental illness/health research thread with random information and research, studies, article etc. for everyone to decipher. Feel welcome to post anything you want esp. studies, diagrams, pictures, or whatever.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Burnout Syndrome

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3230825/


----------



## Guest

Depressive Phenomenology in Regard to Depersonalization Level.

Zikić O, Cirić S, Mitković M.

Clinic for Mental Health Protection, UCC Nis, 18000 Nis, Serbia. [email protected]



* BACKGROUND:*

It has been found that in patients suffering from unipolar depression, associated depersonalization symptomatology is more intense compared to healthy controls, and also that there is a positive correlation between depression and depersonalization. According to data that may be found in the literature, there is a relatively high prevalence of depersonalization symptomatology in unipolar depressions. Our study was aimed at finding whether the presence of depersonalization was related to a specific phenomenological expression of depressive symptomatology in unipolar depression.

* SUBJECTS AND METHODS:*

The study included 84 subjects suffering from unipolar depression without psychotic features. Based on the Cambridge Depersonalization Scale (CDS) score, the subjects were divided into two groups - a group with associated depersonalization (CDS>or=70) (40 subjects) and a group with subsyndromal depersonalization (CDS<70) (44 subjects), the later one being treated as a control group. The groups were compared in regard to the intensity of depressive symptomatology, depressive symptoms frequency and the depressive symptoms duration. The General Socio-Demographic Questionnaire, the Cambridge Depersonalization Scale and The Patient Health Questionnaire - 9 were used.

* RESULTS:*

The depressive patients with depersonalization had predominantly severe episodes, almost all patients had feelings of sadness, insomnia, and decrease of energetic potentials. The biggest difference between the groups, in terms of greater number of manifest symptoms in the patients with depersonalization, was for psychomotor disturbances (agitation or retardation), insomnia, decrease of energetic potentials and concentration. At the same time, 75% of the subjects with associated depersonalization had anhedonia, sadness/dysphoria, insomnia and decrease of energetic potentials continuously present. Unlike this group, the control group subjects experienced sadness, appetite problems, concentration and motor behavior changes almost half as frequently. Particularly significant were the differences regarding suicidal thoughts. It was shown that in the group with depersonalization there was a higher percentage of patients with suicidal thoughts, mostly continuously present, which represent a significant suicidal risk factor.

*CONCLUSION:*

Unipolar depression, associated with depersonalization is more severe in its intensity. It has a bigger number of manifest symptoms which have a tendency to continuous duration. A special focus is on the negative impact on the occurrence and lasting presence of suicidal thoughts.

Psychiatr Danub. 2009 Sep;21(3):320-6.


----------



## Guest

Silencing the Self: Schizophrenia as a Self-disturbance



[An interesting personal view on a disorder, highlighting the subjective nature of mental illness and its psychological aspects generally rather than the biochemical]

http://www.ncbi.nlm....les/PMC2762621/


----------



## Guest

Validity and reliability of the Structured Clinical Interview for Depersonalization-Derealization Spectrum (SCI-DER)

http://www.ncbi.nlm....les/PMC2626926/

~[for whatever reason this link is not working so copy and paste it to read the article]


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1569733907000173


----------



## Guest

---------------------------------------------------------------

Trauma

http://www.sciencedi...005791612000663
http://www.sciencedi...005791612000833
http://www.sciencedi...306460306001031


----------



## Guest

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2981012/


----------



## AussiePheonix

Nice


----------



## missjess

SamUL

So ur saying schitzophrenia is similar ???


----------



## Guest

No. This is just one post i made not necessarily related to DP/DR. Nevertheless, i think that sometimes mental disorders are difficult to be wrangled into any specific classification. In other words if I told you you had schizophrenia [but without any delusions or hallucinations] would that change anything about your disorder...? 
This is not like treating a bacterial infection. Generally we can't see the damage or run any viable tests.
Even though we know it exists on some level, evidence of any sort of organic brain problem is hard to find.
So, doctors/psychiatrists are dependent on the patient's perceptions to make a proper diagnosis for mild to moderate mental illness.


----------



## Guest

_New Definition of Burnout (2009)_










http://openi.nlm.nih...1&npos=50&prt=3


----------



## Guest

* Implicit Self-Esteem in Borderline Personality and Depersonalization Disorder*

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3319972/


----------



## Guest

An Interoceptive Predictive Coding Model of Conscious Presence

http://www.ncbi.nlm....les/PMC3254200/


----------



## Guest

* The use of imagery in phase 1 treatment of clients with complex dissociative disorders*

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3402145/


----------



## Guest

Dissociation, PTSD, 
and Substance Abuse: 
An Empirical Study

http://www.ncbi.nlm....les/PMC3341607/


----------



## Guest

Trait Dissociation and the Subjective Affective, Motivational, and Phenomenological Experience of Self-Defining Memories

http://www.ncbi.nlm....les/PMC3111868/


----------



## Guest

Overcoming Selfishness: Reciprocity, Inhibition, and Cardiac-Autonomic Control in the Ultimatum Game

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3147158/


----------



## Guest

The role of threats in animal cooperation.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3013396/


----------



## Guest

Decoding the invisible forces of social connections.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3404426/


----------



## Guest

In the Eye of the Beholder: Individual Differences in Perceived Social Isolation Predict Regional Brain Activation to Social Stimuli.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2810252/


----------



## Guest

...........


----------



## Guest

Quetiapine Prevents Anhedonia Induced by Acute or Chronic Stress.

(2007)

http://www.nature.com/npp/journal/v32/n8/full/1301291a.html


----------



## Guest

Methylphenidate in depersonalization disorder: a case report.

http://www.actaspsiq...5-78-818511.pdf (2010)


----------



## Guest

See it with feeling: affective predictions during object perception

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2666711/


----------



## Guest

This is to all those people who all of a sudden started talking about the HPA axis when i discussed DP/DR's relation to disorders such as PTSD and Burnout Syndrome. That i will state right here that a common thread that is seen in the majority of

DR, PTSD, Burnout patients is an* atrophied hippocampus.*

So basically i am saying is most of the pseudoscientist-holistic know-it-all know-nothings here don't know shit (specifically that one bro and others).

There has also been times where i have felt like those people were denigrating the healthy processing of emotions, and they seem to be supporting repression and compartmentalizing. And here i will show you their new HPA interest and its link to the physiological phenomenon of sobbing:

X. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1995563/

Y. Biological response to Emotions and Sobbing

It can be very difficult to observe biological effects of crying, especially considering many psychologists believe the environment in which a person cries can alter the experience of the crier. However, crying studies in laboratories have shown several physical effects of crying, such as increased heart rate, sweating, and slowed breathing. Although it appears that the type of effects an individual experiences depends largely on the individual, for many it seems that the calming effects of crying, such as slowed breathing, outlast the negative effects, which could explain why people remember crying as being helpful and beneficial.[14]

A common side effect of crying is feeling a lump in the throat of the crier, otherwise known as a globus sensation.[15] *Although many things can cause a globus sensation, the one experienced in crying is a response to the stress experienced by the sympathetic nervous system. When an animal is threatened by some form of danger, the sympathetic nervous system triggers several processes to allow the animal to fight or flee. This includes shutting down unnecessary body functions, such as digestion, and increasing blood flow and oxygen to necessary muscles. When an individual experiences emotions such as sorrow, the sympathetic nervous system still responds in this way.[16] *Another function increased by the sympathetic nervous system is breathing, which includes opening the throat in order to increase air flow. This is done by expanding the glottis, which allows more air to pass through. As an individual is undergoing this sympathetic response, eventually the parasympathetic nervous system attempts to undo the response by decreasing high stress activities and increasing recuperative processes, which includes running digestion. This involves swallowing, a process which requires closing the fully expanded glottis to prevent food from entering the larynx. The glottis, however, attempts to remain open as an individual cries. This fight to close the glottis creates a sensation that feels like a lump in the individual's throat.[17]


----------



## Guest

These hormone (crf, acth, cortisol) levels are very hard to test for because of various reasons: very slight changes in concentration can effect people negatively (therefore may only be a negligible rise) and despite changes it is still largely regulated back to an equilibrium and also finding a true resting state reading is hard b/c any sort of stressor (such as a car ride even) can effect levels.

-sam


----------



## Guest

Demoralization in Patients with Medical Illness

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2945856/ [2010]


----------



## Guest

Self-Reflection and the Inner Voice:

Activation of the Left Inferior Frontal Gyrus During Perceptual and Conceptual Self-Referential Thinking

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3462327/ [2012]


----------



## Guest

The Voice of Self-Control: Blocking the inner voice increases impulsive responding.

http://www.michaelinzlicht.com/research/publications/Tullett%20&%20Inzlicht,%20in%20press-1.pdf [2010]


----------



## Guest

Possible Pharmaceutical Treatments

1. Benzodiazepines (Klonopin and Ativan etc.)

2. Antidepressants (mainly SSRIs <Lexapro/Celexa> and NRI-types such as Bupropion <SNRIs have a fixed ratio so they are less desirable imo>)

3. Anti-convulsive drugs (other than benzodiazepines)-(mainly Lamictal, but also Keppra, Gabapentin, etc.)

4. Antipsychotic drugs (Seroquel and Abilify etc.)

5. ADD drugs (Methylphenidate)

6. Buspar

7. Beta-Blockers (Propranolol etc.)

8. Cushing's Disease drugs/abortion drugs

9. Parkinson's drugs/Restless Leg Drugs

10. Antihistamines (Benadryl)

11. Prednisone

12. Opiates

13. NMDA agonists/partial agonists

14. Nicotinic receptor agaonists

15. 5HT2a inverse agonists

~Samuel


----------



## Guest

fangril said:


>


This guys a freak show. I didn't really need to watch anything beyond how he treated his patient who had multiple personality disorder... 'I gave this one this drug, I gave that one this drug, I gave that one that drug'.. What fuckin' idiot. He obviously has NO IDEA. I dare say the patient with MPD/DID is absolutely screwed up on the drugs he gave them and suffering even more than before they saw him&#8230; To think that you can give someone with MPD a drug for each specific alter's problems and the effects won't bleed across to the next alter is sheer stupidity..

Typical of 'experts' not having a goddamned clue how to treat a patient.. Unbelievable! I feel for any patient who ever goes anywhere near this freak.. He hasn't got a clue!


----------



## *Dreamer*

I doubt that man in the video is a doctor. He is a patient. He is either somewhat psychotic or ... who knows ... and/or this is a horrible "joke."

Was going to post in the section. Nearly fell over watching this.
No one gives someone with DID antipsychotics. Those who work with DID use analysis and other things such as anti-anxiety meds, anti-depressants as needed. 
I may be completely wrong but that is not real.


----------



## *Dreamer*

IMHO


----------



## *Dreamer*

Well, my one guess was correct. Dr. Viner is quite controversial in Nevada -- he is indeed somehow an M.D.. His 600+ YouTube videos are listed uner "entrtainment" and he "likes to act." He also makes a nice $176,000 a year working for the State of Nevada.
Personally I would not care to be treated by this guy if I were given free therapy for life. IMHO he makes a "joke" out of mental illness.

LINK:

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2010/mar/23/bad-sense-humor-all-doctors-guilty/

Article:
*Is bad sense of humor all doctor's guilty of?*
By Marshall Allen, David McGrath Schwartz
Tue, Mar 23, 2010 (2:01 a.m.)
Doctor of Mind videos

Beyond the Sun
• Dr. Mark Viner on SNCAT's "Erasing the Stigma: Walk the Walk, Talk the Talk"
• Dr. Mark Viner's "Doctor of Mind MD" channel on medclip.com

Las Vegas Sun Coverage

*A state psychiatrist who has posted 600 videos online under the persona "Doctor of Mind" - some in his underwear, others talking glibly about suicide, wrist slashing and mind-altering drugs - is having his moonlighting activities examined by the Nevada Division of Health and Developmental Services, officials said Monday.*

Dr. Mark Viner, a board certified senior psychiatrist who works for Northern Nevada Adult Mental Health Services, has posted the Doctor of Mind clips on the sites medclip.com and YouTube. Viner appears in the videos, which are apparently intended to be funny, with his hair mussed like a mad scientist's, speaking in affected, slurred and spaced out tones about psychiatric drug recommendations and mental health problems.
The state's review of Viner's Internet performances may come down to where free speech meets public perception for a doctor who works for the state. And mental health professionals and legislators who have seen the videos think Viner needs to have his head examined.
Viner told the Sun in an interview that he's "not conventional" and considers himself an actor, using the videos to educate the public about psychiatry and mental illness.

*"I'm trying to present a topic in a way people will watch and learn," he said. "I'm trying to be provocative, unconventional. It's comic, or quirky. I wouldn't say bizarre. I think it's what you have to do to get attention."*

Viner's videos have been viewed 1.14 million times, his YouTube channel has more than 250,000 viewings and he has more than 2,000 regular subscribers. Almost all the feedback is positive, he said.

*The state pays Viner an annual salary of $176,902. State officials have not contacted him about the videos or any pending personnel action, he said. As a side business, he sells T-shirts, mugs and CDs, and eventually wants to have a professionally produced show for television, radio and the Internet.*

Viner also sees patients in his private practice, and specializes in medications and suicide prevention.

Viner says he turns off the Doctor of Mind persona when he's seeing patients or giving presentations. He said he never mentions Nevada in his videos, so he didn't think they could be a reflection on the state's mental health system.

*"I was born and raised in Hollywood. Part of me likes acting, comedy," he said.*

The state has known about the videos since mid-2009, a spokesman for Health and Developmental Services said, but decided to review them this past week after a citizen complained to legislators and state officials.

*Some mental health professionals find Doctor of Mind totally inappropriate. Dr. Ole Thienhaus, a psychiatrist and dean of the University of Nevada School of Medicine, said Viner has always been known to be eccentric, but the videos are "disturbing" and undermine the practice of psychiatry.
"I think they're terrible at a time when we've made some strides in establishing psychiatry as an ethical and medical subspecialty," Thienhaus said. "They send exactly the wrong message: (that psychiatry) is weird or strange. It's almost like magic, a little voodoo-like."
Viner is an adjunct professor at the School of Medicine because he supervises medical residents at the Dini-Townsend Hospital, a mental facility in Sparks. Thienhaus said that if Viner worked for him, he would examine his practice patterns.
"I have to admit I wouldn't want somebody with that kind of image on my staff," Thienhaus said.*

Furthermore, the Doctor of Mind videos could lead people to wonder if Viner is mentally ill or has a substance abuse problem, said Thienhaus, who added that he is not accusing him of the ailments.

*"He sounds like he could be high on something" in the videos, Thienhaus said. "That's all I can say."
The "Doctor of Mind" character comes off a bit like a character that would be played by comedian Dana Carvey - except he's not as funny.
''*

*In an episode called "Tonight Show starring Doctor of Mind MD," Viner wears a yellow sport coat and flips through notecards detailing the "top 26 methods of suicide" that are reported at the emergency room where he works. He races through a stack of cards, listing each method and then glibly tossing aside the cards. "... Firearms ... hanging ... stabbing with a knife, driver suicide - where you want to drive off a cliff, let's say ... suffocation, starvation ..."*

Nevada has one of the highest suicide rates in the nation and experts say is underfunded in the area of suicide prevention. Viner is a nationally known expert on the topic. He wrote a book called "Suicide," lectured on suicide prevention in Washington, D.C., this year and published on the subject in the Journal of Clinical Psychopharmacology. The point of the "Tonight Show" spoof on suicide is unclear. There are no punch lines.
Assemblywoman Sheila Leslie, D-Reno, a longtime advocate for mental health services in the Legislature, called the videos "extremely unprofessional and disappointing."

She said the videos "weren't funny. They weren't entertaining. They're just disturbing. It doesn't reflect good judgment."

*In a video called "Are you healthy enough for sexual activity?" Doctor of Mind lounges on a bed in red bikini briefs, his shirt unbuttoned exposing his chest and belly, saying he hates the commercials where consumers are told to call a doctor if they're "in the middle of sexual activity" and worried about their health.
"Do me a favor, don't call me," Doctor of Mind says.*

In another video he bounces on his bed in his underwear briefs to the tune, "That's the Way I Like It."

Las Vegas psychiatrist Dr. Lesley Dickson, secretary-treasurer of the Nevada Psychiatric Association, said if Viner wants to be an actor, he should play roles that are separate from the profession. He's blurring the boundaries, she said.
"I don't think it portrays our profession or mental illness very well," the psychiatrist said. "I just have to question his judgment to do something like this."

In another video about the potential dangers of psychiatric medications, Doctor of Mind lies on his back with his feet propped on a table facing the camera, as if they are in obstetric stirrups. He's wearing no pants but is draped by a towel. His hands are high in the air and he's saying that "these are mind-altering drugs that can be more dangerous than a pelvic exam."

When asked if he made any videos of himself in his underwear, Viner said at first that they may have been "Photoshopped." Later in the interview, he said, he "might have made one, but I took it down right away. He uses his wife and friends to give him feedback, he said, and sometimes removes videos from the Web sites.
"I've made 600 videos. There are probably a couple of questionable ones," he said.
Thienhaus called the Doctor of Mind videos "funny in exactly the wrong way. It's like a joke about a schizophrenic patient - it may make you laugh but it's of very superficial value."
----------------------------------------

*Not funny.* I think I'll pas on a T-Shirt or mug that this guy is selling.

The world has really gone to Hell.


----------



## *Dreamer*

There is indeed childhood schzophrenia as well. It is difficult to diagnose such children, but thre are a good number.

Look up Jani Shofield.

Also, young children are born with Pervasive Developmental Disorder, Autism, and other serious emotional problems. This is not uncommon.


----------



## *Dreamer*

fangril said:


> I don't need a diatribe about some doctor dude from NV on my thread. This is my thread. IDGAF. I'm not interested in the personal life of this man; i just want useful information. Not worthless drivel.


"The doctor dude" is the man you claim is not "acting." True, I know you don't GAF. I am concerned as this guy is irresponsible.
If that's where you want to get your information on mental health issues, that's fine with me. To each his own.
Cheers.


----------



## *Dreamer*

E.G. this is Dr. Viner -- the individual the State of Nevada is investigating. He likes to "entertain" in this way.


----------



## Guest

fangril said:


> Of course, in the example of Dr. Viner treating a patient with DID, we do not know the particulars and the co-morbid disorders that might accompany that person. It is its own idiosyncratic case.
> 
> PRACTICE POINT: DEVELOPMENTS IN PHARMACOTHERAPY FOR DID AND OTHER DISSOCIATIVE DISORDERS
> 
> Brand et al4 reports that atypical (or second generation) antipsychotic drugs that block both dopamine (D2) and serotonin (5-HT2A) receptors may be of use in treating complex trauma cases with psychotic features, although care should be taken to distinguish auditory hallucinations, which originate from an external locus, versus internal "voices." Opioid antagonists, such as naltrexone have also shown some promise in the treatment of dissociative symptoms. The mu and kappa systems may be associated with symptoms of analgesia. Stress-induced analgesia, a form of dissociation, has been shown to be mediated by the mu opioid system.4
> 
> Most medications (e.g., antidepressants, anxiolytics) are prescribed for comorbid anxiety and mood symptoms, but these medications do not specifically treat the dissociation. Presently, no pharmacological treatment has been found to reduce dissociation.18 Although antidepressant and anxiolytic medications are useful in the reduction of depression and anxiety and in the stabilization of mood, the psychiatrist must be cautious in using benzodiazepines to reduce anxiety as they can also exacerbate dissociation.17,18 In treating patients with DID, there are reports of some success with selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs), tricyclic antidepressants, monoamine oxidase inhibitors, beta blockers, clonidine, anticonvulsants, and benzodiazepines in reducing intrusive symptoms, hyperarousal, anxiety, and mood instability.17,18 Atypical (or second generation) antipsychotics have also been used for mood stabilization, overwhelming anxiety, and intrusive posttraumatic stress disorder symptoms in patients with DID, as they may be more effective and better tolerated than typical (or first generation) antipsychotics. Other possible suggestions for pharmacological interventions for DID include the use of prazosin in reducing nightmares, carbamazepine to reduce aggression, and naltrexone for amelioration of recurrent self-injurious behaviors.17 See Table 3 for a description of pharmacological interventions for DID.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3615506/


You know that D.I.D. is natural right? So is DPD for that matter. The list of drugs here ^ is scary. I rather not have a chemical lobotomy thank you. I'd rather just learn to deal with my natural emotions and feelings like the rest of the world seems to do&#8230;. That works btw. Ever tried it?

You don't need to know the list of co-morbid disorders for anyone with D.I.D. to know this guy and his list of chemicals is bad news. He never mentioned any anyway.. he said he's treating D.I.D..


----------



## Guest

fangril said:


> It clearly states in this National Institute of Health study:
> 
> Presently, no pharmacological treatment has been found to reduce dissociation.18
> 
> I'd like to know the sources for your arbitrary statements.


Nothing arbitrary about my statements.. they're based on nearly 50 years of personal experience and years of talking to many people with DID. Is that good enough for you?


----------



## SantosB

Hi!

Well, I am not a doctor, nor a psychiatrist, just a person (telecom engineer) who suffered this disorder for many years.

During this time I tried different approaches to get better. I found the keys, the factors that triggered my disorder and now I am writing my own collection of concrete exercises to get over DP/DR and help people.

I share with all of you my method based on daily exercises to improve the perception of the real world and reconnect with our former personality.

http://dpdrenglish.blogspot.com.es

(in spanish, http://dpdrspain.blogspot.com.es)

I am thinking of a figure to illustrate this disorder. In some way, It should be represented that *our mind lost the thread, lost the references, *due to a emotional trauma, shock, permanent stress, drugs, ... in order to protect itself from the real world.

Kind regards

[email protected]


----------



## TDX

> Very interesting German trial of LDN for dissociative disorders. Seems to provide yet more evidence that the kappa opioid system is of major interest in DP.


But LDN does not block the kappa receptor, only the mu receptor.


----------



## TDX

> Are you suggesting that the affinity for KOR is too weak to have an effect at those doses?


Yes.



> Nobody ever seems to talk about MOR having a role in dissociative phenomena so this is interesting if true.


In this study only people with very severe childhood trauma participated. Maybe this subgroup responds to MOR-blockade.


----------



## luctor et emergo

Nalmefene dose is now at 36.16 mg/d. In 30 minutes EMDR session. The goal of the therapist is to crack my firewall and gain acces to emotions. As Nalmefene was somewhat succesfully used to treat PTSD war veterans... the numb feeling. There is a chance. 
Thanks for bumping this thread!


----------



## luctor et emergo

Ventricle size. Yes that was the one noticable discovery on my MRI which I underwent in 2006, age 25. The MRI was performed because I was afraid of neurological damage after 6 years of cannabis, 8 years of alcohol, 4 years of cocaine, 1 time mushrooms and occasional xtc use. My dpd, drd symptons became noticable at age 18.

"somewhat enlarged ventricels compaired to people aged 25 to 30 years."


----------



## Zed

I think this thread needs to be renamed to 'The Thread of Denial'.

BTW PSTD is a little more than 'the numb feeling'.


----------



## keat0

'increased synaptic dopamine such as the amphetamines, methylphenidate, pemoline, bupropion, etc. seemed to be beneficial for depersonalization.1'

From the case report of methlphendidate.

+1. When I was taking it I thought it had cured me. But then I started getting bad (I think hypertensive) headaches as well as tremors from the ritalin. I had to stop. I took a genomind test and found out that I have a mutation in an enzyme that breaks down dopamine in the PFC and mine doesn't function well so I have higher PFC dopamine.

Found that interesting and also interesting that ritalin was so helpful.

Also, can you expand on your commentary on HPA?

I also suggest you check out tineptine as it related to hippocampal atrophy as well as semax.


----------



## luctor et emergo

Interesting model. Is there more in-depth information on the neurobiological factors?

Glutamate inhibitors and DOR, MOR, KOR antagonists seem to be effective on dpd, drd according to this model?


----------



## hidden

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v489/n7414/full/nature11306.html


----------



## hidden




----------



## hidden

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSI-189

The place that gets taxed a lot is the hippocampus. Stops sending negative feedback to stop CRF. It has also been implicated in many other mental illnesses. Of course with the dissociation, it is those aspertame receptors that also receive Glutamate.

Psst! This is my thread


----------



## hidden

Look at PCP models to understand dissociation.


----------



## hidden

I found this interesting about an older drug that I have talked about in the past, but which keeps coming up in some researches I am doing.

The drug is Minipress (prazosin).

http://www.jwatch.org/na33029/2013/12/30/psychiatry-editors-choice-top-stories-2013


----------



## hidden

I just realized this is from the New England Journal of Medicine. I think we can trust this reference.

[Also: I like this doctor I think....Click on his name and view his other studies perhaps].


----------

